# Gai Itachi Kakashi and Kisame vs EMS Madara



## RBL (Aug 1, 2015)

Location : Obito vs naruto B and the masters

Distance : 40 m

Mindset : to kill

Restrictions/conditions : NO DMS kakashi, no hachi shimon, Itachi is the only one allowed to use genjutsu, Kisame starts in his Shark-Mode


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



vs


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Scenario 2 : Minato is helping team 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2015)

Madara stomps? Madara stomps...


----------



## Tarot (Aug 1, 2015)

Guy going 8th Gate is the only thing saving team 1, otherwise Madara wrecks.


----------



## RBL (Aug 1, 2015)

is madara that strong?

well, im gonna add minato to team 1 (base minato)


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 1, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> is madara that strong?
> 
> well, im gonna add minato to team 1 (base minato)



Doesnt change much. Madara wrecks.


----------



## RBL (Aug 1, 2015)

really? i think this team is stronger than the gokage that faced madara, how is madara stomping minato,gai, itachi,sharkmode kisame and kakashi?


----------



## Tarot (Aug 1, 2015)

It's not really a matter of numbers. You can add as many fighters, but if none of these guys individually posses an attack powerful enough to break past PS there's not much they can contribute besides Guy.


----------



## RBL (Aug 1, 2015)

can perfect susanoo tank, hirudora, sage mode rasengan, daikodan no jutsu itachi's susanoo + kakashi's attack at the same time?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> is madara that strong?
> 
> well, im gonna add minato to team 1 (base minato)



Ok, you win me over. Minato solos.


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 1, 2015)

If Madara doesn't start with Kyuubi summoning and Perfect Susanoo, he risks to be oneshotted by Kakashi's Kamui. There is also 7th Gate Gai who quickly pressures him while Kakashi can warp him away, especially after Gai unleashes Hiru Tora on him. 

If Madara starts with Kyuubi summoning and Perfect Susanoo, they are doomed most of times.


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 1, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> can perfect susanoo tank, hirudora, sage mode rasengan, daikodan no jutsu itachi's susanoo + kakashi's attack at the same time?



Yes it can tank.

But if Kakashi warps a big hole in Perfect Susanoo and all that things enter in it it could be funny 

Sadly for them there is 100% Kyuubi too.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2015)

Kurama is irrelevant with the contract Seal & S/T barrier tho. And attack will get redirected. 

Also, itachi should be able to break the Genjutsu with another Genjutsu as well.


----------



## RBL (Aug 1, 2015)

kurama is not part of madara, so kyuubi is restricted.

and madara can't use genjutsu btw


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 1, 2015)

> he risks to be oneshotted by Kakashi's Kamui



Edo Madara blocked V2 Ei's punch point blank and moved faster than Jinton. Alive Madara easily outperformed SM Naruto. 

With his EMS precognition and sheer movement speed, he has a chance of dodging long-ranged Kamui, imao. 

Anyway, i think PS is enough. Kyuubi is not necessary.


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 1, 2015)

> and madara can't use genjutsu btw



He doesnt need to. PS is an overkill, to be honest.


----------



## RBL (Aug 1, 2015)

fucking perfect susanoo is so op.

btw is perfect susanoo an ems technique? i thought it was a rinnegan one.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> fucking perfect susanoo is so op.
> 
> btw is perfect susanoo an ems technique? i thought it was a rinnegan one.



PS is actually overrated. It's just as powerful as a Bijuu according to what was stated in the manga
by Madara himself, but since most people think of things as "firepower" and "size" it's seems as such. 

That's why the Akatsuki, altho hunting the Junshuurikis down, and defeating them, people would say "TBB GG" 

If the PS's blades can destroy the top of the mountains
(3)

The Bijuu's TBBs, can destroy the entire thing, not only part of it. 
(3)

- You can use PS even with MS as we saw with Kakashi. I guess it depends on the chakra?


----------



## Altair21 (Aug 1, 2015)

None of these guys have the firepower capable of breaking through PS. The only viable option is if Gai uses the 8th gate. Other than that they're screwed.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> None of these guys have the firepower capable of breaking through PS. The only viable option is if Gai uses the 8th gate. Other than that they're screwed.



What will happen to PS's attacks got redirected to it?


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 1, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> fucking perfect susanoo is so op.
> 
> btw is perfect susanoo an ems technique? i thought it was a rinnegan one.



It's a Mangekyo Sharingan jutsu, as it seems as Kakashi used it with normal Mangekyo Sharingan (but Kakashi also had Rikudo chakra enpowering his dojutsu so I don't know). Albeit the strongest Mangekyo Sharingan ever 



StarWanderer said:


> Edo Madara blocked V2 Ei's punch point blank and moved faster than Jinton. Alive Madara easily outperformed SM Naruto.
> 
> With his EMS precognition and sheer movement speed, he has a chance of dodging long-ranged Kamui, imao.



Well Madara has great feats in speed and reflexes but Kakashi's  in quickness and precision of Kamui usage can speed doom even for him; especially since it's not MS Kakashi vs EMS Madara but MS Kakashi, Gai up to 7th Gate, and Itachi and Kisame too. So I can easily see Gai pressuring Madara to Susanoo with his speed and in that moment Kakashi warps him away.


----------



## Uzzui (Aug 1, 2015)

Madara stomps with PS


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 1, 2015)

> Well Madara has great feats in speed and reflexes but Kakashi's feats in quickness and precision of Kamui usage can speed doom even for him; especially since it's not MS Kakashi vs EMS Madara but MS Kakashi, Gai up to 7th Gate, and Itachi and Kisame too. So I can easily see Gai pressuring Madara to Susanoo with his speed and in that moment Kakashi warps him away.



Nice post out there, but Kakashi's own reaction speed has nothing to do with the speed of Kamui technique. He took out Gedo Mazo's arm, but that is not a very good feat, because during that "instant summoning" Kakashi could speak with Minato. There was a time gap between Madara making a summoning move and the summoning itself. Seems that Gedo Mazo couldnt be summoned as soon as Madara utilised that technique. Madara's Rinnegan doesnt give any speed boost, or reaction speed boost. So it was the same adult MS Obito in terms of overall speed. The statements in Databook about Kamui were overhyping that jutsu too much, especially when base Minato reacted to Kamui's absorbtion and teleported away.

Well, Edo Madara turned around, moved his hand in front of Jinton beam's direction and activated Preta Path before it reached him. He also reacted to V2 Ei's punch point blank, while dodging Mei's Lava Release. Plus, he could track down lightened Ei due to the fact he was looking at the direction from which Aggravated Rock technique appeared. Alive EMS Madara is faster and was capable to outperform SM Naruto, who's reaction speed and movement speed in CQC were faster than those of KCM Naruto. And it's not only about the statement you most likely know about. Third Raikage was compared to the Fourth Raikage in terms of speed and we saw how KCM Naruto couldnt counter-attack V1 Ei and was useless against Ei in CQC for a long period of time. But we could see how SM Naruto counter-attacked Third Raikage's strongest jutsu with his Rasengan in close combat distance. Also, EMS grants such a precognition that even Juubi Jin's movement can be tracked. I wont count Edo Madara countering BM Naruto's clone as a great feat due to the fact BM Naruto's clone was in a free fall. 

But anyway, as soon as PS comes out, the team's chances are turning to zero, realy.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Aug 1, 2015)

Why would you restrict team one? Madara sweeps them. However, if guy goes 8 Gates then Madara gets smoked.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2015)

Can't Kisame's shark absorb anything Madara has to offer? Including his PS since it's made of chakra?


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Can't Kisame's shark absorb anything Madara has to offer? Including his PS since it's made of chakra?



PS's shockwave?


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Aug 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Can't Kisame's shark absorb anything Madara has to offer? Including his PS since it's made of chakra?


That's going to start a similar debate between Preta Path and PS. For some reason, something designed specifically for the purpose of absorbing chakra can't absorb PS, a construct solely composed of chakra and only chakra. 

In any case, PS just happens to be a "magical exception"…


----------



## RBL (Aug 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Can't Kisame's shark absorb anything Madara has to offer? Including his PS since it's made of chakra?



 i was thinking the same, what if kisame just absorbs madara's perfect susanoo.


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 1, 2015)

sanninme rikudo said:


> That's going to start a similar debate between Preta Path and PS. For some reason, something designed specifically for the purpose of absorbing chakra can't absorb PS, a construct solely composed of chakra and only chakra.
> 
> In any case, PS just happens to be a "magical exception"?



Because PS may be a little bit *too much* of a chakra for Daikodan/Preta Path user.

Anyway, PS's shockwaves cant be countered by the team.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2015)

sanninme rikudo said:


> That's going to start a similar debate between Preta Path and PS. For some reason, something designed specifically for the purpose of absorbing chakra *can't absorb PS, a construct solely composed of chakra and only chakra.
> *
> In any case, PS just happens to be a "magical exception"…



lol, what? 
How does the Bolt make any sense exactly? 

Where was it even mentioned or implied that the Susanoo, a jutsu made of chakra, can't be absorbed exactly? 

- No, there is no "magical exception" that's as baseless as it can get. Sorry. Unless you have a clear evidence of such a thing. Otherwise, it's only a jutsu like any other, with no exceptions. 

Just because it's madara who uses it, does not give him any special treatment. a chakra is a chakra no matter how you look at it.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Aug 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> lol, what?
> How does the Bolt make any sense exactly?
> 
> Where was it even mentioned or implied that the Susanoo, a jutsu made of chakra, can't be absorbed exactly?
> ...


It's worth noting that I was stating an argument made by debaters who believe PS can't be absorbed by Preta. I wasn't truly saying that it couldn't. I for one believe that Preta would absorb it with no problems.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2015)

I see.

I apologise for not understanding you correctly then.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Aug 1, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Because PS may be a little bit *too much* of a chakra for Daikodan/Preta Path user.
> 
> Anyway, PS's shockwaves cant be countered by the team.


The manga has never given us a reason to believe that Preta users can't absorb excessively large amounts of chakra, especially when Preta reverses the chakra flow thus nullifying the ninjutsu and dispersing the chakra within the users body.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Aug 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I see.
> 
> I apologise for not understanding you correctly then.


It's cool.


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 1, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Nice post out there, but Kakashi's own reaction speed has nothing to do with the speed of Kamui technique. He took out Gedo Mazo's arm, but that is not a very good feat, because during that "instant summoning" Kakashi could speak with Minato. There was a time gap between Madara making a summoning move and the summoning itself. Seems that Gedo Mazo couldnt be summoned as soon as Madara utilised that technique. Madara's Rinnegan doesnt give any speed boost, or reaction speed boost. So it was the same adult MS Obito in terms of overall speed. The statements in Databook about Kamui were overhyping that jutsu too much, especially when base Minato reacted to Kamui's absorbtion and teleported away.
> 
> Well, Edo Madara turned around, moved his hand in front of Jinton beam's direction and activated Preta Path before it reached him. He also reacted to V2 Ei's punch point blank, while dodging Mei's Lava Release. Plus, he could track down lightened Ei due to the fact he was looking at the direction from which Aggravated Rock technique appeared. Alive EMS Madara is faster and was capable to outperform SM Naruto, who's reaction speed and movement speed in CQC were faster than those of KCM Naruto. And it's not only about the statement you most likely know about. Third Raikage was compared to the Fourth Raikage in terms of speed and we saw how KCM Naruto couldnt counter-attack V1 Ei and was useless against Ei in CQC for a long period of time. But we could see how SM Naruto counter-attacked Third Raikage's strongest jutsu with his Rasengan in close combat distance. Also, EMS grants such a precognition that even Juubi Jin's movement can be tracked. I wont count Edo Madara countering BM Naruto's clone as a great feat due to the fact BM Naruto's clone was in a free fall.
> 
> But anyway, as soon as PS comes out, the team's chances are turning to zero, realy.



Thank you 

But you should know that in a manga people talking doesn't mean anything about time passing: Madara could talk to himself about 8th Gate Gai's speed before Gai reached and hit him, in spite of Madara himself being unable to do anything (not even react) to 8th Gate Gai's full speed that, for hell's sake, was so great that it even bent fucking space with Night Guy. Just for example. Not to mention that actually no one speaked during the Kamui warp/the summoning, they only speaked before or after that (1).

Minato reacted to Obito's Kamui but Kakashi's long range Kamui (at least when Kakashi mastered it) is faster, not to mention more unpredictable since Kakashi only needs to focus his glance on the objective while Obito has to touch it directly. In the War Arc KCM Minato wasn't able to tell by himself what happened when Kakashi suddenly used Kamui on the Gedo Mazo, because of the speed of the warp in the mean time of the instant summoning, not to mention that he asked Kakashi to try to do something because long range Kamui would have been faster and more effective than everything KCM Minato (I mean KCM Minato) could dish to defeat the Gedo Mazo as quickly as possible.

I agree but as I said as great as Madara's reflexes are, Kakashi's own reflexes and his feats with Kamui are even more impressive, probably; I agree that if Madara starts with Perfect Susanoo they are more or less doomed, but if Madara doesn't a Gai-Kakashi combo could end him.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 1, 2015)

Depends on knowledge, Madara knows Kakashi has Obito's Kamui, and that's really the only threat to his PS. If OP gives Madara no knowledge, then he's fucked. 

Hirodura, Daikodan & Totsuka can harass Madara until he goes PS, but if he knows about Kamui- he won't wait to use it and crush Kakashi immediately. 

Kakashi has never seen Madara's PS, so he might not expect a shock wave to be coming his way, so the defensive Kamui might be too late.

All things considered, I do expect Kakashi to attempt Kamui early on, so if Madara doesn't use PS he's going to be warped.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Aug 1, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Depends on knowledge, Madara knows Kakashi has Obito's Kamui, and that's really the only threat to his PS. If OP gives Madara no knowledge, then he's fucked.
> 
> Hirodura, Daikodan & Totsuka can harass Madara until he goes PS, but if he knows about Kamui- he won't wait to use it and crush Kakashi immediately.
> 
> ...


Totsuka harass? One touch from it and the match is settled.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 1, 2015)

Madara unsheaths his swords. They all die.


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 1, 2015)

Madara obliterates them with PS-Kyuubi 
Adding base Minato adds nothing whatsoever when he still gets one shorter just how everyone in his team does


----------



## RBL (Aug 1, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Madara obliterates them with PS-Kyuubi
> Adding base Minato adds nothing whatsoever when he still gets one shorter just how everyone in his team does



kyuubi is a different character and it doesn't belong to madara, so BPS is restricted.


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 2, 2015)

> But you should know that in a manga people talking doesn't mean anything about time passing: Madara could talk to himself about 8th Gate Gai's speed before Gai reached and hit him, in spite of Madara himself being unable to do anything (not even react) to 8th Gate Gai's full speed that, for hell's sake, was so great that it even bent fucking space with Night Guy. Just for example. Not to mention that actually no one speaked during the Kamui warp/the summoning, they only speaked before or after that (1).



Madara was a Juubi Jinchuuriki and had Hashirama's Sage Mode back there. He couldnt mentally react to 8 Gate Gai's speed unless it is an EE's first step, or a 5th step, which Gai prepared to be his, you know, last, most powerfull step. And he was ready for The Night Moth. No surprise he couldnt do something physically, but could mentally react to him there, thinking of how fast he was and how he distorted the space.

So i dont think speaking means nothing in the manga. During that "instant summoning" kakashi could speak with Minato. So that summoning wasnt all that fast. I understand that both Minato and Kakashi are speedsters, but to speak that fast?

Madara activated summoning jutsu, Gedo Mazo appeared out of Obito and stood there. While it stood there, Kakashi and Minato could speak. Then, Kakashi activated Kamui, after which it disappeared. It looks like Kakashi's Kamui activated right before the summoning itself. 



> Minato reacted to Obito's Kamui but Kakashi's long range Kamui (at least when Kakashi mastered it) is faster, not to mention more unpredictable since Kakashi only needs to focus his glance on the objective while Obito has to touch it directly. In the War Arc KCM Minato wasn't able to tell by himself what happened when Kakashi suddenly used Kamui on the Gedo Mazo, because of the speed of the warp in the mean time of the instant summoning, not to mention that he asked Kakashi to try to do something because long range Kamui would have been faster and more effective than everything KCM Minato (I mean KCM Minato) could dish to defeat the Gedo Mazo as quickly as possible.



Obito could save Sasuke from Onoki's Jinton, using Kamui absorbtion. But yeah - even Edo Madara could effortlessly move faster than Onoki's Jinton. So maybe you are right. The fact there is a Kamui technique in both Obito's MS doesnt prove their speed is equal. Especially when they are different. It is like saying that Sasuke's Enton manipulation is as fast as Amaterasu. 

KCM Minato could ask him if he is ready up to the challenge because his offenive capabilities were not strong enough. And the fact KCM Minato couldnt see anything doesnt mean much. He couldnt know because of space distortion, after which Gedo Mazo was summoned. It was hard to say if it was damaged or not because the space itself was distort in that place. 



> I agree but as I said as great as Madara's reflexes are, Kakashi's own reflexes and his feats with Kamui are even more impressive, probably; I agree that if Madara starts with Perfect Susanoo they are more or less doomed, but if Madara doesn't a Gai-Kakashi combo could end him.



I dont agree that Kakashi has better reflexes than alive Madara, but yeah - Kakashi and Gai's combo can put him down if he doesnt use PS.


----------



## Amol (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah Madara wrecks them .
PS too powerful.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 3, 2015)

Hussain budda is made of chakra are u assuming preta or Samehada can absorb the entire thing ?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 3, 2015)

Itachi can seal Madara w/Totsuka and the others should be able to provide enough noise to make this happen. Gai would be able to do so with 7th Gate and Kisame could do something with the Water Style Kamehameha, the team has a decent shot at winning and they have a couple of tools to guarantee them victory (e.g. Kamui, Totsuka). 

Madara, if he's in IC, he's going to dick around and that will lead to his fall.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 3, 2015)

itachi sealing madara with totsuka 
Even fooling around he uses susanoo therefore totsuka sealing is never happening 

Kisame trying to rob him of cjakra is especially cute as that implies samehada can gst close ebough to it before kisame looses his head 

Then again once madara is slightly pressured PS comes out and he defeats an army made of these Guys


----------



## RBL (Aug 3, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> itachi sealing madara with totsuka
> Even fooling around he uses susanoo therefore totsuka sealing is never happening
> 
> Kisame trying to rob him of cjakra is especially cute as that implies samehada can gst close ebough to it before kisame looses his head
> ...



how about kakashi's kamui, can't he absorb madara? or can't minato+itachi co-op make the difference?


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Aug 3, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> itachi sealing madara with totsuka
> Even fooling around he uses susanoo therefore totsuka sealing is never happening
> 
> Kisame trying to rob him of cjakra is especially cute as that implies samehada can gst close ebough to it before kisame looses his head
> ...


Isn't the Totsuka Blade spiritual and ethereal? With those characteristics I would like to believe it'll go through Susanoo.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2015)

Itaaaaaaachiiiiiii soooooooloooooos.

Fuck the police.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 3, 2015)

You want kakashi kamui to wrap the entire PS head ? How would that work out ? kakashi chakda levels don't allow for such 

Also how on earth is he aiming for the head while being on the ground ? Can he fly ? 

PS swings they all die simply put


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 3, 2015)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Isn't the Totsuka Blade spiritual and ethereal? With those characteristics I would like to believe it'll go through Susanoo.



Spiritual energy is one of chakra's elements. And KCM Naruto could hold his own soul with KCM-amped arms.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Aug 3, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Spiritual energy is one of chakra's elements. And KCM Naruto could hold his own soul with KCM-amped arms.


Oh yeah, I forgot about Naruto pulling his soul.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 4, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> You want kakashi kamui to wrap the entire PS head ? How would that work out ? kakashi chakda levels don't allow for such
> 
> Also how on earth is he aiming for the head while being on the ground ? Can he fly ?
> 
> PS swings they all die simply put



Uhmm Kakashi can use Kamui on juubi but not PS?


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 4, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Uhmm Kakashi can use Kamui on juubi but not PS?



On Gedo Mazo, although that doesnt make much of a difference. 

Anyway, one PS slash cuts them down.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 4, 2015)

Kamui bypasses Susano, it's see through, the dimensional fissure should open within the Susano to warp only Madara.

Again, if Madara doesn't have knowledge on Kamui he will lose this battle.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Aug 4, 2015)

portrayal wise, V3 legged susano was endgame for 7 biju before interference from kurama.


so im doubting that PS is even necessary here. with PS, everyone on the opposing team gets one shotted.

madara wins with very low diff.


----------



## RBL (Aug 4, 2015)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> portrayal wise, V3 legged susano was endgame for 7 biju before interference from kurama.
> 
> 
> so im doubting that PS is even necessary here. with PS, everyone on the opposing team gets one shotted.
> ...



are you saying that madara doesn't need PS in order to defeat , itachi,gai,kakashi and minato?

bruh pls


----------



## LostSelf (Aug 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> PS is actually overrated. It's just as powerful as a Bijuu according to what was stated in the manga
> by Madara himself, but since most people think of things as "firepower" and "size" it's seems as such.
> 
> That's why the Akatsuki, altho hunting the Junshuurikis down, and defeating them, people would say "TBB GG"
> ...



And Gai fought more than one Bijuu at the same time and was only going to lose because they gathered and were going to kill Kakashi.

Gai = PS confirmed .

OT: Madara should win because they have no way to bypass it. Dodging it should not be that hard for Gated Gai and Minato, because Hashirama did so, and he should be slower than those two, or at least, kind of equal. But i doubt it.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 4, 2015)

The only difference with PS is it's larger and has uses more chakra, harder to penetrate but anyone with jutsu on that scale would be able to defeat it. Itachi could technically still seal it away by just making contact with that, the Yamato no Orochi technique was larger and bigger but he had no problem sealing it away.


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 4, 2015)

> Itachi could technically still seal it away by just making contact with that



It seals everything it pierces. It cant pierce PS. Yes, it is a spiritual weapon, with no physical form. But one of chakra's elements is a spiritual energy. We saw KCM Naruto holding his own soul with his KC-amped arms.

Totsuka blade wont even scratch PS. And honestly, Itachi is not even close to EMS Madara. Madara can beat him with his taijutsu and speed *only*. I am not joking. 

The real problem will be Kakashi's Kamui. He technically can seal him with with shooting Kamui in his PS head, right at him. But EMS Madara, due to his EMS precognition, can prevent that from happening by swinging his blade. We saw him creating lots of PS blade-TBB fusons in almost an instant in his fight with Hashirama's Buddha.


----------



## Ootoriyu Jin (Aug 5, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> can perfect susanoo tank, hirudora, sage mode rasengan, daikodan no jutsu itachi's susanoo + kakashi's attack at the same time?



Onoki stop charging his Jinton after seeing PS, and I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure Jinton has more penetration power than SM Rasengan and Hirudora.


----------



## StarWanderer (Aug 5, 2015)

Ootoriyu Jin said:


> Onoki stop charging his Jinton after seeing PS, and I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure Jinton has more penetration power than SM Rasengan and Hirudora.



Madara's unstabilised PS withstood full Kurama's TBB with no damage recieved at all.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 5, 2015)

Didn't Jinton obliterate the entire flower tree forest instantly?


----------



## Lawrence777 (Aug 5, 2015)

Jinton obliterated a little vignette of the flower tree world, that little area of it he destroyed was enough to save the kage though.

Madara probably gets pushed back initially like against the gokage, enters ps, then oneshots.


----------



## Deer Lord (Aug 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NO3Q6mv7occ[/YOUTUBE]


----------

